# Hostage Negotiation



## MAC (12 May 2008)

I am going to rephrase this question in hopes of not violating any OPSEC.  Does the CF have trained Hostage/Crisis Negotiators, similar to the US Army to respond to domestic hostage incidents on CF bases?  If you're not comfortable discussing such matters in a public forum, send me a PM and I can explain my professional interest in the topic.  Only publically available information please.


----------



## armyvern (12 May 2008)

Thanks MAC.

As he's said, please PM him should you have any queries or be able to provide him insight. 

Thanks very much!!

ArmyVern
The Milnet.ca Staff


----------

